# Has any one noticed



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

All of our project are beautiful, but it seem like the Brit's,Canadians, Australian's, Swede's, German's etc? seem to have something special about there knitting.Is it me or dose it just seem that way ? 



confused! :`)


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

They can buy better yarn, even in a supermarket.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I agree and they get so much more of them done so fast.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

smokinneedles said:


> All of our project are beautiful, but it seem like the Brit's,Canadians, Australian's, Swede's, German's etc? seem to have something special about there knitting.Is it me or dose it just seem that way ?
> 
> confused! :`)


I think there is something special in all the projects folk post on here.
I have noticed that the most intricate (to me) designs seem to be posted by 'non -Americans' -------don't know if this is the case or if I it's only what I seem to view.

Irregardless- it's all beautiful.

  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

; OH MY;0)


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, The projects are all beautiful.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Do you think that the kid of non---American"s start there kid knitting/crocheting at an earlier age then we do.????


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

kid's sorry about the spelling.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

In Europe you also learn to knith, crochet AND COOK in school


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Perhaps in their countries knitting and other fiber arts receive more respect?


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

In my HO I consider the US work seems amazing, beautiful lace work, wraps and garments and a wide variety of stunning yarns. Wish I could get some without the huge postage.

IN UK I don't think we have much 'home produced' yarn of any type (natural fibre or synthetic).Supermarket yarn is usually cheapy acrylic, and most yarns seem to be made in Turkey. It's in very few supermarket and available perhaps 2 weeks twice in the year. In Canada USA I loved Michael's and Hobby Lobby and Joanne's and the internet tokens/ vouchers were amazing. I have never seen such in England.
UK knitters please correct me if I'm wrong...I'd love to know better! :?:


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

In UK I used to teach sewing and cooking etc; knitting went out years ago. Although a few children are lucky enough to learn in primary school if there happens to be an enthusiast on the teaching staff.
It is rumoured that these skills are to reappear, let's hope so!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm from Scotland and was taught to knit at age 6-7 and we did it at school. I didn't like knitting much and quit after knitting myself a double rib cardigan that took forever! Learned to crochet in my twenties. Back to knitting after 50 years and I love it!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Interesting question. A while back I visited my LYS here in Pennsylvania and she asked me to bring her some patterns from the UK. At the time I thought the request was odd but then I started thinking about it and there are differences. 

As an exercise prompted by this post, I looked at my favorite designers on Ravelry to see where they come from and the majority are from Europe. 

It's true, the yarn stores in Europe sell awesome yarn.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree . Those folks in Europe, Canadians, Australian's and also Asia and South Africa make wonderful things. I don't think it's the yarn, I think it's how they knit and crochet. Very talented people over there. I would love to take some classes on knitting with them.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

K8 said:


> IN UK I don't think we have much 'home produced' yarn of any type (natural fibre or synthetic).Supermarket yarn is usually cheapy acrylic, and most yarns seem to be made in Turkey. It's in very few supermarket and available perhaps 2 weeks twice in the year. In Canada USA I loved Michael's and Hobby Lobby and Joanne's and the internet tokens/ vouchers were amazing. I have never seen such in England.
> UK knitters please correct me if I'm wrong...I'd love to know better! :?:


I'm fortunate to split my year between the USA and UK and since I took up knitting seriously I've become more aware. The UK does sell some amazing yarns and there are good suppliers like Derramores. They offer discounts, but yes, nowhere in the UK do we get the Michaels and Joann's coupons.

I also found many yarns are very similar. For instance King Cole variegated ranges in the UK is almost identical to the Red Heart Boutique range. I prefer the colour choices in the UK. Before I realized this I took a variety of yarns back to Scotland and when I walked into my LYS, I saw I needn't have bothered.

When in Europe, I find their yarns better than the UK.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for your thought's 



HAPPY MOTHER DAY'S TO ALL.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I am jealous of all your talk of coupons in the US. It just does not happen here. One difference I notice is that garments in the US seem seldom to be done in anything finer than worsted whereas in the UK, DK is probably the most common and 4 ply is also used. 
There again, it seems there are far more fine knit shawls produced in the US than UK.
I like the colours in Mainland European brands: Phildar, Bergere de France, Rico etc.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> I am jealous of all your talk of coupons in the US. It just does not happen here. One difference I notice is that garments in the US seem seldom to be done in anything finer than worsted whereas in the UK, DK is probably the most common and 4 ply is also used.
> There again, it seems there are far more fine knit shawls produced in the US than UK.
> I like the colours in Mainland European brands: Phildar, Bergere de France, Rico etc.


The stores offering the coupons sell bog standard yarns. If you want something special, you need to go to a yarn store.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I lived in Europe for three years....I didn't have a lot of luck finding that much "better" yarns in stores. Prices were better in the U.S....so I stocked up when we visited home.
I've noticed we tend to knit different projects depending where we are in the world...all beautiful to me!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Prices are much better in US and the shops have amazing deals and offers. When I buy there,or Canada I always buy a pattern specifically for that yarn too as we seem to have different weights or ply.
I wasn't taught to knit at school and that doesn't happen now.
I don't see any difference in knitting between countries, except for the knitting of socks and dish cloths. I would never waste my knitting time on them.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

My mother in law was from Holland and that woman could knit the most beautiful intricate designs without a pattern. She learned in school. Also, Brightmoon from Istanbul does beautiful work as do most Turks. I find that a lot of people want to do quick and easy. That's fun too but not as intricate. I haven't noticed that Americans do less involved patterns. I think it's a good mix of simple and intricate. I'll start looking more to see where people are from. Just for the fun of it!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

smokinneedles said:


> Do you think that the kid of non---American"s start there kid knitting/crocheting at an earlier age then we do.????


My husband had a knitting class in grade school. (Netherlands) He didn't continue it but it was a required course. As was swimming. And half day school on Saturday.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

K8 said:


> In my HO I consider the US work seems amazing, beautiful lace work, wraps and garments and a wide variety of stunning yarns. Wish I could get some without the huge postage.
> 
> IN UK I don't think we have much 'home produced' yarn of any type (natural fibre or synthetic).Supermarket yarn is usually cheapy acrylic, and most yarns seem to be made in Turkey. It's in very few supermarket and available perhaps 2 weeks twice in the year. In Canada USA I loved Michael's and Hobby Lobby and Joanne's and the internet tokens/ vouchers were amazing. I have never seen such in England.
> UK knitters please correct me if I'm wrong...I'd love to know better! :?:


I agree with you! I think US knitters have more choice of yarn and certainly much more choice in needles! So often a US knitter will recommend someone to go to their LYS and try all the different types of needles - that doesn't happen in the UK. Most places have maybe one or two types of needles and you have to buy first and try later.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Ma kitty,
I think you will find it interesting where knitters are from and look carefully at there projects. All of our projects are beautiful, to me there just seem to be something special about there choice of patterns and colours.

Irish knitters are very nice also.

{;'}


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

I do think that finer weight yarns are used more for garments and that they really look better.... But JMHO.....
I think that there are long traditions of needlework in almost every culture... Knitting is an especially important one for northern and Western Europe ... And countries that have had large populations immigrating from those countries.... But that inCludes the United States doesn't it? ... And some of my favourite designers
Jared flood,Lori versaci , Cecily glowik McDonald , Thea Colman , Carrie bostick hogue , Bristol ivy , anne hanson are american...
So who knows lol


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

smokinneedles said:


> Ma kitty,
> I think you will find it interesting where knitters are from and look carefully at there projects. All of our projects are beautiful, to me there just seem to be something special about there choice of patterns and colours.
> 
> Irish knitters are very nice also.
> ...


You are so right. I love looking at everyone's work. Sometimes it's not what I'd want to knit or crochet but I still like seeing it. It also depends on what time of life you're in. Whether you are expecting grandkids etc. I wasn't especially interested in knitting toys but looking at all the fabulous toys everyone was doing I knit a monkey and loved it. Everyone is so inspiring!


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Personally, I think the crafters overseas have generations of people who have shared their talent along the way. I didn't learn to knit until my 30's. Now, my grandmother came from the "old country" and could tat and crochet like crazy. Unfortunately, her daughters didn't pick it up..or pay it forward to the grand kids. .


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Funny...I live in the US but buy most of my yarns from Deramores or other UK sites. The very best yarn I have ever purchased I got from a site called Bobbins. That fine wool yarn (for size US3 needles) has more elasticity in it than any yarn I've ever used and it wears forever. My SIL is wearing a fisherman's knit that I made from it about 15 years ago and it looks brand new, but he sails and wears it just about every weekend all winter every winter. I like to use Sirdar and would never compare some of the beautiful King Cole yarn I have used with some of the ugly, cheap Red Heart Yarns. Phildar to me is very comparable to Paton's yarns (Canadian) and their children's pattern books truly have the most beautiful babies for models! Guess in some ways the grass is always greener on the other side of the pond...


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

This is interesting. When I joined KP I noticed that the US members don't seem to be daunted by big projects, like blankets and shawls. I run a mile if I have to get my long needles out lol!

Also I've never heard of some of the US items, top down sweater for instance, what a great invention they are!

And the US go to yarn seems to be Aran/worsted whereas we use double knit/lightweight worsted in the UK. I now use worsted for most things lol!

I think its lovely the way our different nations bring something to the "party" and we all get to try new things and pick up new ideas and tips.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> . One difference I notice is that garments in the US seem seldom to be done in anything finer than worsted whereas in the UK, DK is probably the most common and 4 ply is also used.
> There again, it seems there are far more fine knit shawls produced in the US than UK.
> 
> Lace knitters are a breed apart and are willing to spend time to create a beautiful shawl. For the most part, Americans are looking for the "quick fix," get-it-finished project; we are so used to instant gratification that many won't work with the finer yarns.
> ...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

One of the problems,too is that your finer yarns in quantities adequate for a sweater or vest (especially to enough to fit someone like my husband...6'5", 220 lbs) can be prohibitively expensive. No matter how much you'd like to, if you can't afford it, you're going to settle for the best you can and dream of the day you don't have to watch the budget.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't think it takes anything away from Americans to say that I recognize a difference in the knitting from other countries. It's more evolved and more involved. I think it's because they're older countries and the originators of almost all needle arts. And back in the early days, people didn't travel so much and most things developed in a way that was specific to a particular country or region. America was settled by people from all over the world. It's easy to presume that, in their new country, they shared their needlework techniques, learning from each other. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a common ground that brought people together - that's a nice thought anyway. The results is that American knitting comes out of a melting pot, just like it's population. And I'm very proud of our melting pots.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

We're all different. Americans make lovely afghans and shawls. UK people seem to make beautiful baby clothes.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

To be honest I haven't noticed whose knitting is better or worse, I love it all. BUT I am a bit jealous of Americans because of all the "knitting tools/gadgets" you have access to in America. I got all excited yesterday when my DIL told me her aunty is coming over from America in August and did I want her to bring me anything.....all I want is a loom divider so I can turn my long loom in to an adjustable sock loom.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Duchess of Dachshunds said:


> I agree . Those folks in Europe, Canadians, Australian's and also Asia and South Africa make wonderful things. I don't think it's the yarn, I think it's how they knit and crochet. Very talented people over there. I would love to take some classes on knitting with them.


New Hampshire's not far from Montreal. Drop in on a knitting meeting any Sunday at Atwater Market: http://ca.groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/AtwaterMarketKnitters/info . We hail from a few different backgrounds, and we'd be glad to give you any pointers you wish!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

K8 said:


> In my HO I consider the US work seems amazing, beautiful lace work, wraps and garments and a wide variety of stunning yarns. Wish I could get some without the huge postage.
> 
> IN UK I don't think we have much 'home produced' yarn of any type (natural fibre or synthetic).Supermarket yarn is usually cheapy acrylic, and most yarns seem to be made in Turkey. It's in very few supermarket and available perhaps 2 weeks twice in the year. In Canada USA I loved Michael's and Hobby Lobby and Joanne's and the internet tokens/ vouchers were amazing. I have never seen such in England.
> UK knitters please correct me if I'm wrong...I'd love to know better! :?:


i have to agree with you ....wool shops(LYS) are few and far between, whilst they stock acrylics and novelty yarns good quality yarns are few and not readily available...for lace weight and sock yarn I have to buy on the web.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

How strange! I'm Australian, and while we produce superb wool and other fibres, I feel we are way behind in techniques and, well adventurousness (if there is such a word). Maybe because knitting is such a universal craft that on KP we have the most fantastic opportunity to learn from each other and really push our creativity as individuals and in society further along than if we were just operating in our own little world.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

MaryCarter said:


> To be honest I haven't noticed whose knitting is better or worse, I love it all. BUT I am a bit jealous of Americans because of all the "knitting tools/gadgets" you have access to in America. I got all excited yesterday when my DIL told me her aunty is coming over from America in August and did I want her to bring me anything.....all I want is a loom divider so I can turn my long loom in to an adjustable sock loom.


I don't think anyone is saying that any country's knitting is better or worse than another. There are just noticeable differences. And the poster who pointed out that we have this wonderful opportunity here on KP to share and learn from each other certainly hit the nail on the head.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

To me it is all beautiful!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Everyone has a talent for something - we just do and create what we love to do.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Think the knitting and crocheting is beautiful from all around the world but have noticed Americans knit different things to what we do in the UK sometimes.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I do think our yarns are cheaper here in the UK but as for better knitting I am not so sure. We do seem to prefer knitting different things, like the US knit an awful lot of socks and dishcloths and shawls. Perhaps our different climate dictate what we knit?


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> My husband had a knitting class in grade school. (Netherlands) He didn't continue it but it was a required course. As was swimming. And half day school on Saturday.


You brought back memories. I went to school in Holland. We did all sorts of needlework and yes school on Sat.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

sunnybutterfly said:


> How strange! I'm Australian, and while we produce superb wool and other fibres, I feel we are way behind in techniques and, well adventurousness (if there is such a word). Maybe because knitting is such a universal craft that on KP we have the most fantastic opportunity to learn from each other and really push our creativity as individuals and in society further along than if we were just operating in our own little world.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Having grown up and lived in Holland,,,,I find the yarns more DK ,,,the colors are the difference. I've always said that even in clothing. They are more pronounced (???), if that is a way to describe it. A navy has a life to it,,,not dull, red is just that, not orange or dull. Also find the life in Europe slower than in the States. They take the time to sit outside and have a talk and drink, even enjoy their yards more. They'll sit outside and knit in nice weather,,,we also tend to watch a lot more TV.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Smokinneedles,

I agreed for years but I didn't want to be the one to mention it. Good for you.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

There is a lot of British produced real wool and there is also a lot of alpaca wool around , you just have to look for it ( mostly sold on line) . It is expensive but worth it ! ( not that I buy much , most of what I use is donated to my knitting group).


K8 said:


> In my HO I consider the US work seems amazing, beautiful lace work, wraps and garments and a wide variety of stunning yarns. Wish I could get some without the huge postage.
> 
> IN UK I don't think we have much 'home produced' yarn of any type (natural fibre or synthetic).Supermarket yarn is usually cheapy acrylic, and most yarns seem to be made in Turkey. It's in very few supermarket and available perhaps 2 weeks twice in the year. In Canada USA I loved Michael's and Hobby Lobby and Joanne's and the internet tokens/ vouchers were amazing. I have never seen such in England.
> UK knitters please correct me if I'm wrong...I'd love to know better! :?:


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Not anymore in the U.K , many years ago when i was at primary school we learnt to knit & embroider at secondary school we had cookery lessons & dress making .but not any of that is done anymore ,the goverment keeps talking about bringing back cookery classes as so many youngsters cannot cook when they start on married life .some primary schools let the children make biscuits ,


littlebaba said:


> In Europe you also learn to knith, crochet AND COOK in school


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I think you are correct!!!!My Scottish relatives were so great at knitting!The yarn I buy that says is from Germany seems the best to me...there fore they have access to better fibers!!!!


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

valj46 said:


> Not anymore in the U.K , many years ago when i was at primary school we learnt to knit & embroider at secondary school we had cookery lessons & dress making .but not any of that is done anymore ,the goverment keeps talking about bringing back cookery classes as so many youngsters cannot cook when they start on married life .some primary schools let the children make biscuits ,


My daughter ( as a Mum) teaches cookery in her son's primary school and I used to teach sewing and knitting ( again as a Mum). I have heard of several schools that have started up knitting clubs for after school activities.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I learned to knit, sew, and cook at school. We also had dance lessons. This was in the sixties. I guess there are different things to teach now, i.e. computer skills.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I must say I can almost always spot a Scottish knitting piece I think we have have really good patterns in the UK. I find myself going back to old patterns ( especially for babies) that I brought here with me back in 1969.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I disagree that we have good wool in supermarkets which is so untrue. I always buy my yarn at my LYS as we have such good yarns and cottons as in Sugar & Cream, English, NZ, Australian and also Italian yarns which are fantastic. I mustn't forget the Japanese yarn Noro.


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

I think that if knitting and crochet was taught in school, (like it was when I had home economics, as they called it) I think that there wouldn't be so many young girls on their phones texting so much.


----------



## Neena26T (Oct 31, 2013)

Are the patterns more complicated or does the fabulous yarn make it seem more luxurious?
Maybe it is the eveness of gauge or special handling. Some of my pattern books have the words simple or easy on them--thus they would not be quite so fancy.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

smokinneedles said:


> All of our project are beautiful, but it seem like the Brit's,Canadians, Australian's, Swede's, German's etc? seem to have something special about there knitting.Is it me or dose it just seem that way ?
> 
> confused! :`)


In my crochet group, we have an international flavor with women who were raised in various European countries, England, Ireland, etc. Their work is unique and always beautiful. Most learned to do all sorts of needlework from the time they were small children. They grew up where knitting and crocheting were highly valued, too. Then, during WW2, they helped keep the servicemen in their countries and their own families in warm clothing. The thing that fascinates me the most is that they rarely use a pattern. They can look at a finished project and then sit down and duplicate it. We are so happy they chose to move to the US as adults.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I love all of the beautiful patterns from all around the world. Lately when I am so taken by a beautiful, intricate pattern that I look up its origin, it often seems to be from Eastern Europe or Asia. I think each region has its own flavor of beauty. I love them all!


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

Not in UK Schools though, but I do believe the are bringing back cooking to schools. I guess i learned from my mum & in the Brownies/ Girl guides


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

I think there are many contributing factors and a lot is generational and also how wealthy/poor they were. In my Grandmother's time, "fancy" wasn't available to her so she embroidered and quilted to try to produce the pretty as well as functional items for herself and her home. My Mom and her sister learned to crochet from their mother - same situation - little money in the family so they made crocheted tablecloths and decorative smaller table scarves plus other items when threads were available. My Mom's friend taught me to knit as a child (and I later helped my Mom) and was so discouraged because knitting was in my young eyes utilitarian and not lacy and pretty like crocheted pieces. Then after many years I started looking at the gorgeous yarns and beautiful lace knitted patterns - you could make lace by knitting. I was gobsmacked - and hooked - on knitted lace. I'm not good like so many of you, but it fascinates me and I keep on trying. I noted even as a youngster that those I knew from Germany knitted clothing - my American family seemed to sew clothing. I think it was because of knowledge of technique but mostly availability of materials needed. Now, because of on-line and other mail ordering, we all have a better selection, and we can knit for beauty, not utility as was once the reason. And let me say - no matter where you are from - I've learned so much by reading posts on KP and I've not seen one ugly thing made by anyone! My favorite statement about crocheting and knitting was from my Daddy: How you can make something like that from a ball of string (or words to that effect). It is a fascinating process and it seems more is designed and learned each and every day. I'm happy to see so many younger people eager to learn to knit and crochet as well as sew and embroider.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree with run4fittness.


----------



## chrisw (Jan 31, 2014)

Well said :-D


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I think some of it may be due to judt taste differences. Maybe cultural as well.

I noticed that the Brits and Australians seem to knit very lacey, holey, ornate baby clothing.

Many of us Americans seem to go for much more simple classic baby designs. I would never add all the little satin bows and rosettes either.

Just my noticings....Elizabeth


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> In Europe you also learn to knith, crochet AND COOK in school


Children aren't taught to knit, crochet or cook in UK schools anymore. In fact, I am in my 70's and I was taught cooking and sewing in school. Knitting and crochet we were taught at home. My children are all in their 40's and 50's and I think they are probably the last group to have had such lessons in school.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

K8 said:


> In my HO I consider the US work seems amazing, beautiful lace work, wraps and garments and a wide variety of stunning yarns. Wish I could get some without the huge postage.
> 
> IN UK I don't think we have much 'home produced' yarn of any type (natural fibre or synthetic).Supermarket yarn is usually cheapy acrylic, and most yarns seem to be made in Turkey. It's in very few supermarket and available perhaps 2 weeks twice in the year. In Canada USA I loved Michael's and Hobby Lobby and Joanne's and the internet tokens/ vouchers were amazing. I have never seen such in England.
> UK knitters please correct me if I'm wrong...I'd love to know better! :?:


I agree. The yarns available in the USA and Canada have such lovely colours and variety of yarns and they cost less than the same quality yarn in the UK.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Interesting question. I haven't seen that yet, but I don't think I would even now. 
I love knitting as it is and can't help thinking that everyone produces beautiful things, just different. I may not think all the colors or products beautiful for me, but I'm pretty sure those look gorgeous to and on someone else.

And with machine knitting I'd definitely think the best knitter around is American.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

remember: over "there" across the pond...they have been knitting before America was born AND their winters are fierce...and long in many countries


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Maybe the Pilgrims didn't bring knitting with them on the Mayflower! So Americans haven't been knitting as long as most of the rest of the world.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Strange how we envy each others yarns lol! The US worsted are so much nicer than the UK Arans.

Yet the Americans envy the UK double knit.

Australian wools are so much nicer than the UK wools.

Turkey's eyelash is so much nicer than the UK eyelashes. But with the invention of the internet and online shopping the world is a lot smaller place


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm in the uk and would love to know what supermarket sells yarn.i think all that's on the sight is lovely,everyone has tried and has the guts for orther sot see it.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 9 years old, I asked my Mum to teach me. She said ask your Dad as she was busy knitting our school sweaters, so I asked dad. He taught me how to cast on, do all the different ribs, moss stitch, garter stitch, stocking stitch, but when I asked him to teach me cables he said ask your Mum as I only knit with 2 needles. I agree that it is difficult to get a really good range of yarn in the UK, I have seen some beautiful things knit in baby Jacquard floral yarn that makes little flowers as you knit. I have tried nearly every site in the UK and I can't find it, most shops and sites carry the same range as each other and yes, there are lovely yarns but I guess you all know what its like to see something knit or crocheted in a beautiful yarn and know it isn't sold anywhere in your own country, not even on E Bay, Tessa28


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Tradition and the history of how and why patterns were created adds a depth to the work of the countries where knitting was created.

In Ireland the family patterns were used to recognize bodies lost at sea.

But I think we all do beautiful work. Wouldn't it be nice to have these arts back in the school curriculum. Surely our sports income could easily support music and needle work and art.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> This is interesting. When I joined KP I noticed that the US members don't seem to be daunted by big projects, like blankets and shawls. I run a mile if I have to get my long needles out lol!
> 
> Also I've never heard of some of the US items, top down sweater for instance, what a great invention they are!
> 
> ...


Interesting all the differences. I made a top down sweater in grade school, 50 plus years ago!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Casey47 said:


> I don't think it takes anything away from Americans to say that I recognize a difference in the knitting from other countries. It's more evolved and more involved. I think it's because they're older countries and the originators of almost all needle arts. And back in the early days, people didn't travel so much and most things developed in a way that was specific to a particular country or region. America was settled by people from all over the world. It's easy to presume that, in their new country, they shared their needlework techniques, learning from each other. I wouldn't be surprised if it was a common ground that brought people together - that's a nice thought anyway. The results is that American knitting comes out of a melting pot, just like it's population. And I'm very proud of our melting pots.


Very well said, I agree.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I think that this is mainly because our country was always so much more advanced technology-wise and any other wise than any other country and so we moved away from the more natural creative aspects of a mundane life-style.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

concl8ve said:


> I think that if knitting and crochet was taught in school, (like it was when I had home economics, as they called it) I think that there wouldn't be so many young girls on their phones texting so much.


hahahahaha. You're probably right!


----------



## Sylviatjetton (Sep 12, 2011)

Our fast paced life leaves little time for learning and practicing the art. I have knitting done by my gr-grandmother that was wonderful work. And not only is our knitting falling by the wayside, but our correct spelling and English grammar is also!


----------



## Sylviatjetton (Sep 12, 2011)

Our fast paced life leaves little time for learning and practicing the art. I have knitting done by my gr-grandmother that was wonderful work. And not only is our knitting falling by the wayside, but our correct spelling and English grammar is also!


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I think everyone who has put pictures of their work on KP has a skill and expertise that they do not realise they have, no matter where they live, were brought up, or what age they started to knit/crochet. I have received some lovely yarns in international swap packages, yarns that would have cost 7 or 8 times as much here in the UK, as well as some wonderful knitted items. So KPers, where ever you are from, do not put your own work down, be proud of your achievements. I think we are all as good as each other given the different types of yarn, and the difficulty, expense etc of obtaining the tools of our trade.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW!! After reading all these posts can someone please sum it up for us? (Loved reading all the opinions!)


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Dusti said:


> I think that this is mainly because our country was always so much more advanced technology-wise and any other wise than any other country and so we moved away from the more natural creative aspects of a mundane life-style.


Don't know if we were 'always much more advanced' but do think you have a point about having moved away from the more creatives/artistic aspects of life.

I feel anyone who can create - be it sticks and string, paper, paint, or any other medium is wonderful.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

I love all the knits, BUT I did find that the nicest patterns come from the UK and Australia. I don' believe it's the yarn as we have great yarn here in the US, I think it's the way they knit and the way they were taught to knit. They have some great ideas even with the easy knitting and they make the greatest patterns up.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I must disagree because I have seen the gorgeous items that we in the US make. Also we have yarn that is equal to and some better than in other countries. Go to the photos and refresh your memory.

~~~ and yes I like the Brits etc.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

littlebaba said:


> In Europe you also learn to knith, crochet AND COOK in school


Not now and not always


----------



## widgeon3 (Nov 11, 2011)

Not in England, they don't


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Ma Kitty said:


> My mother in law was from Holland and that woman could knit the most beautiful intricate designs without a pattern. She learned in school. Also, Brightmoon from Istanbul does beautiful work as do most Turks. I find that a lot of people want to do quick and easy. That's fun too but not as intricate. I haven't noticed that Americans do less involved patterns. I think it's a good mix of simple and intricate. I'll start looking more to see where people are from. Just for the fun of it!


I think your assessment is right on. We do look for those patterns that are quicker and easier...look at the arm knitting craze as an extreme example
:lol:


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

desireeross said:


> When in Europe, I find their yarns better than the UK.


Where in Europe? I live in France and where I am there is a dearth of any kind of yarn. 
As I knit exclusively in 100% wool or a high percentage of wool I find it impossible to buy here. 
I order all of mine from the UK or wait till I am there visiting.
I did find some nice sock yarn in Lidl though.


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thats good to hear perhaps more schools will do it.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

From what I have seen, I think the German's take the prize.
They seem to make the fanciest sock patterns I have ever seen.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Interesting topic. I haven't really paid attention to where the creator of each piece is located. I just know there are some gorgeous projects posted. Maybe have to be more observant.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I personally think all the pieces here on Kp are inspiring. I'm sure inspired, try something new with each project. Regards schools, well my last sibling left school at some 4 years ago, and cooking and textiles (sewing) were optional, yes in 60's it was in schools, my mum tells me she had learnt knitting, crochet, and macrame and sewing at school as they were in the curriculum then.


----------



## umosman (Dec 6, 2013)

I agree, you have to start young to develop this art. Our children in the United States are interested in everything that is fast and knitting, sewing, etc are not in thier parents' lexicon


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

But we are taking classes from them in a way....right here on KP. 

We are receiving their influence and expertise here and they glean from us as well. That's what I'm finding so unique about being a part of this awesome paradise!


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't think it's possible to generalise about who is best at what - to me, the enjoyment is in the craft we make ourselves. It's not a competition of any kind, just a sharing of our pleasure and the trials and tribulations we share along the way! Every country has its own style and that just makes it fun for all of us. Long live diversity!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not sure why but I have also noticed this.. mostly in the crochet area and the ones I have noticed being extraordinary are from Russia...


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Kas0103 said:


> I don't think it's possible to generalise about who is best at what - to me, the enjoyment is in the craft we make ourselves. It's not a competition of any kind, just a sharing of our pleasure and the trials and tribulations we share along the way! Every country has its own style and that just makes it fun for all of us. Long live diversity!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Duchess of Dachshunds said:


> I agree . Those folks in Europe, Canadians, Australian's and also Asia and South Africa make wonderful things. I don't think it's the yarn, I think it's how they knit and crochet. Very talented people over there. I would love to take some classes on knitting with them.


I agree..


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Luckily i could do basic knitting when i started school ,then at school we knitted dolls for childrens homes all done in garter stitch the teacher would do the head & sew them up all done in pink cotton type wool, brings back memories when i was 5 & 6 years


pengwensgranny said:


> Children aren't taught to knit, crochet or cook in UK schools anymore. In fact, I am in my 70's and I was taught cooking and sewing in school. Knitting and crochet we were taught at home. My children are all in their 40's and 50's and I think they are probably the last group to have had such lessons in school.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes we do have better choice.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

I went to grade school (in the USA) with a boy whose grandparents were from Norway. His granddad was a great knitter and had taught him to knit before we even started 1st grade! Later I worked with an engineer whose was from Viet Nam and his mom made him sweaters and never used a pattern. As a girl she had been trained by nuns in Viet Nam not only to knit but the fundamentals of garment construction; she'd just measure him and think what combination of stitches and colors she'd use and off she'd go. When a person is trained to knit - not to read a pattern and produce a particular garment - but what knitting is, how to knit and how to make things with the knitting of course it changes what they are capable of doing with that skill. I think it used to be this way in the USA; people had more knowledge of basic construction - my mom and grandma did that but that was long ago - they are long passed and I'm a great grandma. The information is out there for people who want it.


----------



## rocky40 (May 28, 2013)

I knit and love looking for different patterns to make as I have three granddaughters, everyone is right we do have beautiful yarn here, but I have also (living near the border) have found very nice yarn in the US>..but I will say in my monthly catalogues from Hersheners I have found a lot of things immpoted from Europe,,and I just drool over them but who can afford them so all countries have their thing


----------



## Unstkid (Aug 5, 2013)

I would agree with you all -- I also see beautiful and complicated techniques from Japan!

Love this site. Thanks!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

crazy-dutch-lady said:


> You brought back memories. I went to school in Holland. We did all sorts of needlework and yes school on Sat.


School on Saturday is in the past, early in the sixties it was abolished (more than 50 years now). Unfortunately no more knitting or crochet lessons anymore at almost all schools in The Netherlands, as many other crafts.
But who knows, perhaps it is changing already and more people are getting interested in these crafts, I really hope so!


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

valj46 said:


> Not anymore in the U.K , many years ago when i was at primary school we learnt to knit & embroider at secondary school we had cookery lessons & dress making


Me too and when I was a teacher I taught the children - girls *and* boys - to knit and sew. In one class the best knitter and sewer was a lovely, quiet, gentle boy. 
One day at the end of school a big bruiser of a man stormed into my classroom screaming at me that he wasn't going to let me turn his son into a cissy. 
He wouldn't listen when I tried to tell him that knitting originated with sailors and fishermen. All sailors could sew too. 
So sad for this boy who wasn't very bright academically. I still have a picture he sewed.
So often the boys were as good as the girls.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

ParkerEliz said:


> I think some of it may be due to judt taste differences. Maybe cultural as well.
> 
> I noticed that the Brits and Australians seem to knit very lacey, holey, ornate baby clothing.
> 
> ...


I think taste comes into it. I wouldn't go for the bows and rosettes either.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

What I noticed is that the Uk knitters will knit heirloom or lacy baby items and tea cozies. We in the US look for patterns that will suit our no fuss, no frill patterns that our children and grandchildren prefer to wear. We have plenty of lace knitters who use these stitches in shawls and blankets. I admire the baby items [lacy christening dresses] sweaters, hats and booties that the UK knitters post. I don't have anyone in my family that would wear or use these items. They are outdoor sporty types that require and want plain, warm hats, mittens, scarfs, etc. They don't mind fair isle or cables, but holes are not acceptable. I enjoy seeing all the creations that are posted, appreciate the efforts of those doing these projects. They can give me motivation and inspiration. Kudos to all the crafters.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

ParkerEliz said:


> I noticed that the Brits and Australians seem to knit very lacey, holey, ornate baby clothing.
> 
> Many of us Americans seem to go for much more simple classic baby designs. I would never add all the little satin bows and rosettes either.


How strange! I have always found the exact opposite. I have looked particularly many times and found the fussier designs seem to be from the US. We are obviously seeing different garments! 
The baby clothes I knit are invariable plain and simple with minimal classy embellishment.


----------



## Mersea (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a friend from England that can whip out a sweater in less than two weeks.... I think it is imbred in them! You know us Americans are a little on the laid back side! :lol:


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

pengwensgranny said:


> Children aren't taught to knit, crochet or cook in UK schools anymore


When I was at school my friend and I knit all our own school uniform pullovers, jumpers, (i.e. sweaters), and scarves. Sometimes for our friends too.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

I think there are talented people everywhere.
I belong to a knitting group here in Virginia, that meets once a month and at the end of the meeting we always have show and tell. I have seen some very beautiful work done by all these ladies, myself included.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> In Europe you also learn to knith, crochet AND COOK in school


many years ago, American schools taught those things also..it was called Home education.... when i graduated high school in 1964 it was still being offered...the boys went to Shop class.... talk about sexist!!
Blessings


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Yes, the boys at our school did woodwork and metalwork, while we did cooking, sewing and knitting.


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Loved looking at your Atwater Group page. Wish there such a group here, not one of my friends knit and most groups are just to far away to make joining practical. These are reasons I enjoy KP so much, a group in my home.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> In Europe you also learn to knith, crochet AND COOK in school


many years ago, American schools taught those things also..it was called Home education.... when i graduated high school in 1964 it was still being offered...the boys went to Shop class.... talk about sexist!!
Blessings


----------



## susieq1948 (Jun 15, 2011)

I read Knitting Paradise every day. It's educational and quite interesting especially as to how people react to certain things. Have a look at the Garnstudio website. (www.garnstudio.com) Patterns are all free and the yarns are brilliant and great value. I would love to try circular needles but as someone previously said you have to buy before you try in the UK. Visiting USA in November so hope to find a yarn store in Manhattan and try them. I am 66 and we didn't do knitting in school, my Mum taught me. Currently supplying my new Granddaughter with outfits and last week knit my first top-down dress. What a joy not to have to sew seams! I still get flumoxed with some of the initials and expressions KPers use. Why are there three different needle size systems? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I have lived between the two countries for 19 years and, yes, the have the big box stores in the USA, but these rarely carry quality yarn. LYS's are closing every day, and they are often very pricey. . Some are not even very friendly. Decent lace weight begins around 20GBP. My base in the UK, however, is between Manchester and Halifax and there are far more yarn shops in a very small area than in the whole of Georgia, which is twice the size of the UK. We are not even that far from the Rowan Mills and their outlet shop in Holmfirth, and my new favourite shop, ATTICA in Mytholmroyd, West Yorkshire, which is set in the hills surrounded by sheep. It does over 90% of its business online. I bought a full set of ADDI clicks for less than $110 in January, and it would have cost me about $160 in the US. Yarn in the UK is better quality generally. I even found an alpaca mix at Lidl, at a fraction of Lion Brand 100% acrylic, and it's lovely. Yes, I know it sounds like I spend a lot of time in yarn shops...and I do..at least 3 visits a week, and I belong to a knitting guild! I also learned to knit at school in Ireland, age 3. The first project taught by the not so merciful Sister of Mercy was socks on DPNS! Punishing though it was, I learned and have been known to knit an adult Aran cardigan in 4 days as a result. There are great knitters in the US, and most of them acknowledge their debt to the superb knitters of Shetland, the Faroe Islands and northern countries such as Norway, Latvia and Russia etc. 


K8 said:


> In my HO I consider the US work seems amazing, beautiful lace work, wraps and garments and a wide variety of stunning yarns. Wish I could get some without the huge postage.
> 
> IN UK I don't think we have much 'home produced' yarn of any type (natural fibre or synthetic).Supermarket yarn is usually cheapy acrylic, and most yarns seem to be made in Turkey. It's in very few supermarket and available perhaps 2 weeks twice in the year. In Canada USA I loved Michael's and Hobby Lobby and Joanne's and the internet tokens/ vouchers were amazing. I have never seen such in England.
> UK knitters please correct me if I'm wrong...I'd love to know better! :?:


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

I wrote about that once. I think that they just wear different things then we do here in the USA. Or it seems to me they do. Living in the western states it is warmer most of the year and the babies/children just wear lighter clothing.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

These are not called the "old countries" for nothing. Knitting was a must just as essential as cooking and was transferred from mother to daughter as such for centuries. As this point, it's almost genetic memory. My grand-mother was Polish and I never saw her without a sewing, knitting or corcheting project. On the other hand, my mother, her daughter, could hardly sew a button but she worked all her life to make sure we had an education. So I guess it's also a matter of taste.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

I look at photos that everyone posts and think their shaws, socks etc are wonderful. I am so envious of the great selection of yarn you have. I think we all knit different things,


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

smokinneedles said:


> All of our project are beautiful, but it seem like the Brit's,Canadians, Australian's, Swede's, German's etc? seem to have something special about there knitting.Is it me or dose it just seem that way ?
> 
> confused! :`)


Think it maybe a case of 'the other man's grass is always greener!' I love all the US top down designs and admire a lot of American designers. Also it tells you something that a lot of the UK online yarn stores are starting to stock more and more yarn from the States.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Not only that, but there are a lot more sheep, which survive better in marginal land in those cold northern countries, and there has been an avalanche of cheap clothing in the last 50 years, so much of the purpose of knitting has changed from necessity to of a leisure activity. Cotton is grown and used in almost all of the warm areas of the world, but Australia has a lot of sheep! There's not a lot of incentive to knit when you can just rinse out your shirt and thrown it outside to dry in about 15 minutes!



carhar said:


> I wrote about that once. I think that they just wear different things then we do here in the USA. Or it seems to me they do. Living in the western states it is warmer most of the year and the babies/children just wear lighter clothing.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I just got back from my second trip in a year to Ireland, Scotland and Great Britain. I always try to find yarn shops but rarely do. Of course that is partly due to lack of time. I did find a very nice shop in the Grassmarket area of Edinburgh and had a wonderful chat with the ladies there. They had very little inventory and said it was because they had been unusually busy--hurrah for them. I find yarn in Ireland but it is usually in the woolen mills and is heavier than I knit with--or can fit in my luggage. All that being said, I am in love with your countries, the friendly people, and with all the wonderful, adorable little lambs (lambing season) bounding all over the place. I could return every year and never be tired of it.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a subject that hits on things I have been thinking lately. Sweaters made in US - top down - "don't like to seam." But that gives a sweater that does not hold its shape, I don't think they have the staying power, of course we want a new one next year. In looking on Ravelry for sweater patterns I love the ones from European countries, they look to me to be well thought out and I need that. Baby things made in UK have a lot of details that we don't bother with, but at the same time ribbons run through a sweater would be taken out immediately by the mother for safety reasons. US mothers are afraid on long cords on anything so you need to be careful of hats for babies. 

We all enjoy yarns of all kinds and love it when we find something we think is different. Our cultures definitely 
influence the things we knit, and what is acceptable and received in our local communities. Keep knitting! keep sharing! it is marvelous!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> How strange! I'm Australian, and while we produce superb wool and other fibres, I feel we are way behind in techniques and, well adventurousness (if there is such a word). Maybe because knitting is such a universal craft that on KP we have the most fantastic opportunity to learn from each other and really push our creativity as individuals and in society further along than if we were just operating in our own little world.


Amen to that! I've only become brave & cleverer since being exposed to the talents and skills of KP crafters. We all bring something to the table, and the sharing is what makes it a banquet ...Thanks to my world wide family!!!  Lynn
   :wink:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellen Kerr said:


> ... In Ireland the family patterns were used to recognize bodies lost at sea. ...


*False! It was just a marketing ploy!* And the whole world swallowed it hook, line, and sinker.  For the truth of it, read:

http://blog.loveknitting.com/aran-jumper-patterns-their-origin-and-inspiration/?utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=eb1e2b447c-211213_MOONDUST_FREEDOM&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a0f9d56561-eb1e2b447c-47428569&mc_cid=eb1e2b447c&mc_eid=e58edf62b6

http://www.dochara.com/tour/things-to-buy/aran-stitches-and-their-meanings/


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

smokinneedles said:


> All of our project are beautiful, but it seem like the Brit's,Canadians, Australian's, Swede's, German's etc? seem to have something special about there knitting.Is it me or dose it just seem that way ?
> 
> confused! :`)


Oh, I totally agree! All seem to excel in their work but I especially notice it among those in the UK.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

These knit/crochet folks certainly make this site worthwhile.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

We have a member of our knitting guild from Germany who learned at an early age to knit. When you watch her knit, her fingers seem to be a blur she is so fast. Most of her work she makes up herself. So talented ........


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

I was taught to knit in primary school when I was about 5 or 6 years of age. I didn't really take to it then but have gone back to it over the years and now really love to knit it is so calming and therapeutic. I learned to crochet when I was 15, taught by an aunt and the first thing I made was a poncho. I still have it (53 years later. I seem to have been sewing forever as my Mam used to make all of my clothes, usually from the remnants of the hand-me-downs from my aunts, Mam was the eldest of 7 sisters. I took sewing seriously in senior school and learned dressmaking proper. In Junior school we were taught the rudiments of embroidery and cross-stitch and when I went up to Senior school at 11 years of age we were encouraged by the nuns (teachers) and the best embroiderers were set to repairing the church vestments etc. I wasn't that good  but was good enough to do the basic repairs to seams, darning and patching. Recently the Knit and Natter group that I belong to were invited to spend our Tuesday afternoon meeting time in the local Primary School teaching the children the basics of knitting. Re the yarn - it has been mentioned that most of the UK yarns come from Turkey. Turkish yarn is inexpensive compared to home-produced yarns and quite good quality. I have relations in Turkey and whenever I visit I stock up on yarns at a fraction of the price I would pay in the UK.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NE said:


> Loved looking at your Atwater Group page. Wish there such a group here, not one of my friends knit and most groups are just to far away to make joining practical. These are reasons I enjoy KP so much, a group in my home.


Umm ... I didn't found the group. I just discovered a Craig's List post about a free activity, inquired, and joined. That was about ten years ago. Originally, it was a Meet-Up group, but when the group's founder moved on, she took the Meet-Up part with her. We were happy with our location and half-assed schedule, so we're still ongoing.

There is nothing stopping you from scouting out a location in your own town with movable tables and chairs (since number of attendees can vary from week to week), convenient opening hours, decent coffee/snacks, and not bothered if some knitters arrive with their own coffee/snacks in hand. Once you find a likely location, you can place your own ad - Craig's List, a community bulletin board, etc.

You could also search on assorted online groups, even on KP, to see if there's already a group near you which you could join. It can be great fun. Beware that it can also lead to cattiness and bruised feelings; that's why our group's founder packed up and took her playground elsewhere. Sadly for her, we didn't take offense and we kept on going on.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

susieq1948 said:


> . ... Why are there three different needle size systems? ...


Actually, there are at least four that I know of. US, old UK, metric (the best, in my opinion), and the Chinese. If you order knitting needles on eBay, pay attention to the sizes you'll be getting! There is absolutely no relation between any of the size 'systems'.

Why so many systems? Because such things as knitting supplies were NOT a significant part of international trade before the arrival of the internet and online sales. Each system is based upon a local source. 
In the US, for whatever reason, it's based upon the wires used in musical instruments - piano, harp, cello, etc. 
In the UK (and the rest of the Commonwealth countries), the old UK system is based strictly on the Standard Wire Gauge - the same SWG used at US hardware stores (Go figure!). 
The metric system was adopted in Europe. 
All I know about the Chinese system is that it's akin to the SWG only in that the bigger the number, the finer/narrower the needle, but it is not the same as the old UK system at all.

Officially, the old UK system is history. However, old knitting needles and old knitting patterns do not just vanish from existence at the stroke of a pen, so we still need to know how to switch between size systems. In fact, old knitting patterns - thanks to the internet - are more widely available today than when they were first published! Just search for vintage knitting patterns and see for yourself! 

Enjoy! It's all part of the knitting adventure! Just pay attention to the source of your pattern and chose your needle size accordingly!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I've noticed the baby clothes are much fussier and elaborate too. Maybe Americans are more practical.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I think that the Japanese do beautifully detailed crochet, look them up on pininterest some of work is stunning


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

fairfaxgirl said:


> Oh, I totally agree! All seem to excel in their work but I especially notice it among those in the UK.


I think the intricacy is why I am preparing to start one of Alice Starmore's patterns: Flying Geese. It is going to be the most challenging thing I have attempted so far.

Another quality of Europeans, is that things are made to last -- even handed down from generation to generation. The pillows on my bed were down stuffed by my grandmother.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

imho I wonder if it's due in part to the fact that so many Americans are always in such a hurry? Our society seems to be focused more on speed than quality. Instant pudding, instant messaging, instant rewards, etc. 
I know friends and relatives who are always in such a big rush to get to the next project that they don't take time to enjoy the here and now or take time to produce a quality product. 
Like I said, just mho.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Why do you find it impossible to buy in France? The yarns I buy are imported from France and therefore cost more $$


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree that yarns and threads are better overseas. Patterns are more sophisticated because of the fashion industry there.

I made these dresses from PHOTOS obtained on their sites because I could not read their Russian, Spanish or Portugese languages. (See attachments)

The do the most beautiful work!


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow Anni329. Beautiful designs.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

How can you tell as many have their locations in hiding....


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

I started knitting again because I felt ashamed that I could but didn't. The trigger was the beautiful gifts sent to me from her family by my Turkish DIL. The work of her late grandmother and her mother is exquisite and she herself is no mean crafter. One of the things that held me back is that I don't read patterns very well but then Turkish Grandma couldn't read them at all. All of her designs came out of her head. A lot of KPers find pictures in various magazines or on the internet and ask if anyone knows where to get the pattern - there are so many talented people on here who can look at the picture and make up the pattern. So long as I know my tension swatch I can guess the number of stitches and rows and armed with downloaded knitting graph paper I can work things out size-wise - I just need to learn different stitches and techniques.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Duchess of Dachshunds said:


> I agree . Those folks in Europe, Canadians, Australian's and also Asia and South Africa make wonderful things. I don't think it's the yarn, I think it's how they knit and crochet. Very talented people over there. I would love to take some classes on knitting with them.


I agree! Japan (of course), Yugoslavia(?), really Europe in general. But we're catching up fast.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Even if all kids learned how to knit now, when between, school, sports, church activities, after school clubs , tv and cell phone, when would they actually have time to fit it in? My knitting is not beautiful as I consider beautiful cause I do simple projects that elicit, cute, fun and ooooh.


----------



## scottish pride heirlooms (Feb 13, 2013)

I am Scottish and live in the u.s. knitting was something we were taught in school and if we were lucky or mums or grans knitted our teachers made us rip out the socks we were knitting till they were happy and as we were marked on our report card we had better give it our all I don't think there is a difference in how we knit as each sweater sock ect. we make is done with love


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

K8 said:


> In my HO I consider the US work seems amazing, beautiful lace work, wraps and garments and a wide variety of stunning yarns. Wish I could get some without the huge postage.
> 
> IN UK I don't think we have much 'home produced' yarn of any type (natural fibre or synthetic).Supermarket yarn is usually cheapy acrylic, and most yarns seem to be made in Turkey. It's in very few supermarket and available perhaps 2 weeks twice in the year. In Canada USA I loved Michael's and Hobby Lobby and Joanne's and the internet tokens/ vouchers were amazing. I have never seen such in England.
> UK knitters please correct me if I'm wrong...I'd love to know better! :?:


I agree with you K8, we don't have the yarn shops here that other countries seem to have and unless you want acrylic - and sometimes I do - most other yarn is very pricy over here. Maybe we save the pricy stuff for special items and they are the ones we post on here!! I was taught to knit at a very early age but still don't think my work is as special as some of that posted by many US gals on here!!!


----------



## Ducjes (Oct 3, 2013)

Maybe it's the foreigners that have a real love for the knitting and crochet that end up using an American forum? Normally one sticks to sites that are in your 'own ' language. Only the real fans stray?
(I'm Dutch and keep the patterns simple  )


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Ducjes said:


> Maybe it's the foreigners that have a real love for the knitting and crochet that end up using an American forum? Normally one sticks to sites that are in your 'own ' language. Only the real fans stray?
> (I'm Dutch and keep the patterns simple  )


I think you are right on this one.......I am from South Africa, I am Afrikaans Speaking and don't even listen to Afrikaans-Music, the Afrikaans singers "mix their tales very deliciously", have you ever heard English Singers use Afrikaans words in their songs?.....and I'm using and American forum....I never even look at a sight in my own language and crochet is my "real love"....although I will sometimes knit a lacy doily or tablecloth... :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Abi_marsden said:


> I'm in the uk and would love to know what supermarket sells yarn.i think all that's on the sight is lovely,everyone has tried and has the guts for orther sot see it.


Poundstretchers have a small selection of yarns.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I know the Germans had "stricken" taught in grammar school. Getting a head stat on thosefine motor skills has got to help. Joan 8060


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

I think (only my personal opinion) that here in the USA we have a different historical connection with our needlework. It has always been here and it has been continuously active IN POCKETS of geography here and there. However, other countries seem to have had a more continuous generalized connection with needlework than have we. it is picking up again in the general population here, but it does not have the same relationship to our people as it seems to have with that of some other cultures. Americans can be very entrepreneurial and creatively inventive where patterns, etc. are concerned. however, we as a general population live hurried, pressured lives where time is scarce and electronic entertainment programs us to expect much activity within a small space of time. 

For example, what other culture would "invent" and promote Scrapbooking as an art form? The majority of out knitters and crocheters want large yarn and/or small, easy projects. The majority our knitters want something they can produce in a very short time or they become disillusioned with it and give up. 

As someone earlier pointed out, we generally no longer study handwork in school and don't grow up with it as in times past. 

We live in a fast paced, polyester, permanent pressed environment where anything that would benefit from hand washing is often just thrown in with the regular wash and even goes into the dryer - where, if the item becomes unusable, the assumption is made that it wasn't a good piece in the first place.

More and more young people here are once again taking up sewing, knitting, and other handcrafts than they have done in the past two decades. Perhaps if the quick and easy projects get them truly interested they will continue to develop their skills.I hope we as a society will continue to evolve once again into a truly artistic society where there is general appreciation for such treasures.

Although the number in the USA is growing, we still form only a small portion of the entire population.

Where there is life, there is hope.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

K8 said:


> In my HO I consider the US work seems amazing, beautiful lace work, wraps and garments and a wide variety of stunning yarns. Wish I could get some without the huge postage.
> 
> IN UK I don't think we have much 'home produced' yarn of any type (natural fibre or synthetic).Supermarket yarn is usually cheapy acrylic, and most yarns seem to be made in Turkey. It's in very few supermarket and available perhaps 2 weeks twice in the year. In Canada USA I loved Michael's and Hobby Lobby and Joanne's and the internet tokens/ vouchers were amazing. I have never seen such in England.
> UK knitters please correct me if I'm wrong...I'd love to know better! :?:


A good place to visit is Wool Warehouse,Leamington Spa.www.wool/warehouse.co.uk/yarn
My favourite is Warwick Wools,always pay a visit when I am in Warwick. I knitted at seven in school,still clicking away at eighty-two!


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

When I was at school I got myself a Saturday job in a wool shop they paid me 50p for the day ! Of course this was in 1967 
Anyway when I left school at 15 I worked full time in the wool shop I think this is where my addiction started all that wool such lovely colours and we got a discount too what a bonus 
My mother taught me to knit at about 15 I used to let her do the worst bits such as picking up sts around the neck and the sewing up too but then I decided that I had to do the worst bits myself some time !
I used to be good in as much as I only bought the wool I needed for each garment finishing it before buying more but these days I have almost enough to open a shop myself ! Seriously though I probably have enough wool to have my own stall in a shopping centre I just cant resist it I have been making teddies and rabbits (see pics in my topics if interested) and trying out the eyelash yarn only problem at the moment is there is not enough hours in a day to knit as I work full time 
There is however light at the end of the tunnel hopefully as the earliest I can retire is the middle of March next year and I just cant wait !
The thought of not having to get up at 6am and get ready for work sounds just too good to be true


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> In Europe you also learn to knith, crochet AND COOK in school


I like your avatar. It looks like mine, only fuller and shorter. Did you make it yourself? Did you use plarn or yarn? Very nice.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

OK, I'm probably going to shoot myself in the foot here with my opinion. What I've noticed on KP is that US knitters prefer to knit with acrylic yarn. Perhaps it's for durability or easier to wash. In my experience, natural fibres and tension are key factors as far as the finished item goes. I prefer natural fibres or a blend when I knit something special. However, I've seen some amazingly talented lace work from US knitters on KP that would blow your socks off. And don't get me started on socks. Wow! KP has opened my options from the great feedback I read about patterns, yarn and techniques. So thank you all, your talents are appreciated. And as for choice of yarn, I think the UK and the US are spoilt for choice. Jane


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> I think its lovely the way our different nations bring something to the "party" and we all get to try new things and pick up new ideas and tips.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Funny thing, knitters, I just ordered wool from England to make a gernsey by an English designer (Alice Starmore).

I believe the website was www.loveknitting.com -- it's home is in England.

We do have large chains that carry a variety of yarns, and little local shops that generally carry the good stuff.

Here on the web, we can order almost anything from anywhere in the world. It is a good time to be a knitter!


----------



## sheardlite (Dec 28, 2011)

The non-Americans also seem to have access to prettier "add-ons" such as buttons and lace and trim. I look and look and cannot replicate what I see on this site. Agreed, everything posted is just beautiful though.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

think they start younger - I never even knew anyone that knit or crocheted.


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

Abi_marsden said:


> I'm in the uk and would love to know what supermarket sells yarn.i think all that's on the sight is lovely,everyone has tried and has the guts for orther sot see it.


Some branches of Tesco, Asda and Sainsbury's have or have had wool/yarn along with needles, pins, etc, here in Glasgow area. Have seen Red Lion labelled yarn in Sainsbury's - not a common brand here . Aldi and Lidl also have yarn and craft books every few months all very reasonably priced.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> A good place to visit is Wool Warehouse,Leamington Spa.www.wool/warehouse.co.uk/yarn
> My favourite is Warwick Wools,always pay a visit when I am in Warwick. I knitted at seven in school,still clicking away at eighty-two!


Thanks for that link ...one of the best selections of yarn I have seen for a long time :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martyb (Apr 19, 2013)

Couldn't agree more about the beautiful work from outside America. A few years ago I visited New Zealand where there are more sheep than people. The yarn from sheep was wonderful. And their possums have hair (ours don't) and the resulting yarn is wonderfully soft and warm. Love the hats and mittens I made with the NZ yarn.


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

Here in Australia we have very limited yarn stores they are just not around!! Maybe it's because of our temperate climate we usually have the choice of going to a large national chain general haberdashery stores that has a yarn section; or discount variety stores that stock acrylic made in China. For example; Sugar n Creme is available here locally online for about $4-5 a ball!!! Hence I buy a box from Canada direct every few months whilst we can purchase yarn from the US and UK, the shipping is astronomical or you have to spend over X amount for free shipping Probably why I don't move from making dishcloths LOL...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

lollismum said:


> Some branches of Tesco, Asda and Sainsbury's have or have had wool/yarn along with needles, pins, etc, here in Glasgow area. Have seen Red Lion labelled yarn in Sainsbury's - not a common brand here . Aldi and Lidl also have yarn and craft books every few months all very reasonably priced.


Don't forget BM stores. They have yarn at good prices.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

smokinneedles said:


> All of our project are beautiful, but it seem like the Brit's,Canadians, Australian's, Swede's, German's etc? seem to have something special about there knitting.Is it me or dose it just seem that way ?
> 
> confused! :`)


Totally agree! But since we all knit nice things and get pleasure from knitting, I, too am a bit confused.


----------



## nononanette (Jul 29, 2011)

You guys are funny. Americans guide their children towards athletics and scholastics. My mother is an Okie and lived off the land, she had what she made and I learned from her. I cross stitched my first framed project at 4 years old and haven't stopped since. I am told I do beautiful work, and I do it all, knit, crochet, crewel, sew, afghan stitch, etc. I have not posted much, sorry, I just don't think to take pictures. But I think it all depends on where our mothers hearts lay and what they teach us. I will try to post more pictures. Love all your work no matter where it is from


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

I learned to knit at my infant school in the UK. my friend and I had to make knickers, for the teachers friend. My friend got pink wool and I got grey,(Itchy Wool )
Our teacher told us she would pay us threepence when we were finished , well we finished them but we never got the three pennies. Can you imagine wearing woolly knickers.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I can easily identify the areas of each of these knitters that you mentioned. They are so talented!


----------



## Sylviatjetton (Sep 12, 2011)

I am only a intermediate knitter and as I get older I found I really don't have the urge to learn more intricate patterns. However, I have tubs and tubs of sweaters I have knitted over the years that no one in my family will want because they cannot be machine washed and dried. Too bad! I make lots of baby blankets & washcloths for gifts and charity.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I think our knitting heritage in the UK came from the hardship from the two wars that the UK fought in the 20th Century (World War I affected our grandmothers and mothers during/after World War II when clothing (also food) was rationed. 
See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rationing_in_the_United_Kingdom#Non-food_rations
I learned to knit at my mother's knee when I was very young. It was quite normal to frog previously knitting garments when the elbows or cuffs had worn through and knit them up again - or re-knit them to fit a smaller sibling.
I would add that I don't think the UK can compete with the US or Canada when it comes to their quilt work.


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

K8 said:


> In my HO I consider the US work seems amazing, beautiful lace work, wraps and garments and a wide variety of stunning yarns. Wish I could get some without the huge postage.
> 
> IN UK I don't think we have much 'home produced' yarn of any type (natural fibre or synthetic).Supermarket yarn is usually cheapy acrylic, and most yarns seem to be made in Turkey. It's in very few supermarket and available perhaps 2 weeks twice in the year. In Canada USA I loved Michael's and Hobby Lobby and Joanne's and the internet tokens/ vouchers were amazing. I have never seen such in England.
> UK knitters please correct me if I'm wrong...I'd love to know better! :?:


You're not wrong!


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Have to agree.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *False! It was just a marketing ploy!* And the whole world swallowed it hook, line, and sinker.  For the truth of it, read:
> 
> http://blog.loveknitting.com/aran-jumper-patterns-their-origin-and-inspiration/?utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=eb1e2b447c-211213_MOONDUST_FREEDOM&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a0f9d56561-eb1e2b447c-47428569&mc_cid=eb1e2b447c&mc_eid=e58edf62b6
> 
> http://www.dochara.com/tour/things-to-buy/aran-stitches-and-their-meanings/


Jessica-Jean, I wish you were my next door neighbor! My entire Irish and Irish American family believes the myth! Some even claim knowing people who could 'read' the sweaters...knowing the clan or family represented. You are a wealth of information and not just in knitting and crocheting. Please consider moving! :-D


----------



## VictoriaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Love those dawgs


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

K8 said:


> In UK I used to teach sewing and cooking etc; knitting went out years ago. Although a few children are lucky enough to learn in primary school if there happens to be an enthusiast on the teaching staff.
> It is rumoured that these skills are to reappear, let's hope so!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I have taught lots of children to knit in schools where I have worked and as a parent at clubs etc. we also have young children join our knitting group in the school holidays.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love every thing people post here, but I was wondering if teaching children to knit and crochet also teaches them at a early age to be focused and nimble. Also helps give a outlet for creativity, builds pride and of course helps in math, among other benefits of these skills. Like understanding how much time and dedication goes into a beautiful object. I wish they would bring it back to the US.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

They do beautiful work.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

In our defense, at least in the southern American states, we can't wear wool but a very few days of the year and who wants to put all that work in something you can't wear but 5 or 6 days of the year?? Also with central air/heat almost everywhere, you run the risk of sweltering if you wear a sweater. Wool used to be rough and scratchy, but that has definitely changed now and it comes in the most interesting colors and blends of colors and other fibers. And I do think we wait too late to teach children to knit and crochet. Guess I'll have to start on my 11 year old grandchildren this summer. A good activity for both of us.


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

When I was a teen, I had a pen pal from Germany. One year for my b'day, her mom knitted me the most beautiful sweater. The yarn she used was so thin...I would guess even thinner then our sock yarn. She had to use a size #1 needles or maybe even smaller. It was a coral color and had a beautiful cable up the side of the sweater next to the zipper. I wore it, my daughter wore it, and my granddaughter will also wear it one day. I keep it in my hope chest as it is so beautiful. I have always thought it was the most beautiful sweater. But I look at some of the beautiful sweaters I have made using the fine yarns we can buy at our LYS. They are different but beautiful in other ways. I've never knitted a sweater on a size #1 needle but I have on a size #3.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you all very much. In my family we learned to knit very early (about aged 7) but not in school. In my family we were taught by our Mother(after school)to both knit and crochet. Mum was very good and patient.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

desireeross said:


> Interesting question. A while back I visited my LYS here in Pennsylvania and she asked me to bring her some patterns from the UK. At the time I thought the request was odd but then I started thinking about it and there are differences.
> 
> As an exercise prompted by this post, I looked at my favorite designers on Ravelry to see where they come from and the majority are from Europe.
> 
> It's true, the yarn stores in Europe sell awesome yarn.


I agree. I buy most of my yarn from German, Dutch and UK yarn makers.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

I get all mine from the UK.when I go home,I pack the suitcase full then I have to find somewhere to keep it.


----------



## Amysue (Apr 23, 2012)

I get all mine from the UK.when I go home,I pack the suitcase full then I have to find somewhere to keep it.


----------



## TheresaH (May 6, 2014)

I visit my daughter in the Cotswolds at least once a year. In visiting with people there it seems that everyone knits. They do lots of handcrafts.


----------



## hempshall (Oct 21, 2013)

sunnybutterfly said:


> How strange! I'm Australian, and while we produce superb wool and other fibres, I feel we are way behind in techniques and, well adventurousness (if there is such a word). Maybe because knitting is such a universal craft that on KP we have the most fantastic opportunity to learn from each other and really push our creativity as individuals and in society further along than if we were just operating in our own little world.[/quote
> 
> I agree with this comment. When I was a child we could never afford bought woolen clothes so Mum made them herself. There was more of an emphasis on getting it made so it could be worn as quickly as possible rather than being artistic.


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

We do quite well here in New Zealand too!!! The home of sheep and wool!!


----------



## Georgia Chicken (Mar 23, 2011)

I think like others, it's the way they have been taught but I think yarn plays into that too. It's like dressing up in jeans and then dressing up in really nice clothes, the "show" does make a difference.

I also, think these other countries have better patterns than, America. I have tried to learn several different languages, to just read the patterns, I know crazy and silly but I really like other countries patterns, two for certain, Swedish and Russian.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been reading all the different posts with great interest. So many interesting points of view. I think there might be an element of familiarity breeding contempt along with the grass being greener the other side of the fence. There seems to be a wealth of talent the world over, just different .


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

Germany produces good quality in most things ,when i am looking to buy any thing i will always go for made in Germany first


CindyMB said:


> When I was a teen, I had a pen pal from Germany. One year for my b'day, her mom knitted me the most beautiful sweater. The yarn she used was so thin...I would guess even thinner then our sock yarn. She had to use a size #1 needles or maybe even smaller. It was a coral color and had a beautiful cable up the side of the sweater next to the zipper. I wore it, my daughter wore it, and my granddaughter will also wear it one day. I keep it in my hope chest as it is so beautiful. I have always thought it was the most beautiful sweater. But I look at some of the beautiful sweaters I have made using the fine yarns we can buy at our LYS. They are different but beautiful in other ways. I've never knitted a sweater on a size #1 needle but I have on a size #3.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Sylviatjetton said:


> I am only a intermediate knitter and as I get older I found I really don't have the urge to learn more intricate patterns. However, I have tubs and tubs of sweaters I have knitted over the years that no one in my family will want because they cannot be machine washed and dried. Too bad! I make lots of baby blankets & washcloths for gifts and charity.


Why don't you donate the sweaters?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

knittingnanna19 said:


> I've been reading all the different posts with great interest. So many interesting points of view. I think there might be an element of familiarity breeding contempt along with the grass being greener the other side of the fence. There seems to be a wealth of talent the world over, just different .


I think you've hit the nail on the head.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

valj46 said:


> Germany produces good quality in most things ,when i am looking to buy any thing i will always go for made in Germany first


I agree. When I'm looking for sewing machines or knitting machines in fact anything made in Germany. I look there first and 99% of the time buy German products


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

inishowen said:


> Why don't you donate the sweaters?


Many charities request that wool not be used because of the special care it requires and because many can't wear it. However, you may be able to donate those sweaters to gift shops that charities run. Then the proceeds of your beautiful gifts are used to help those in need.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

desireeross said:


> I agree. When I'm looking for sewing machines or knitting machines in fact anything made in Germany. I look there first and 99% of the time buy German products


Let's give some credit to the Italians in the German factories! No, I'm not Italian! :-D My dear German friend tells me that more Italians than Germans are making the "Made In Germany" items now.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

LunaDragon said:


> I love every thing people post here, but I was wondering if teaching children to knit and crochet also teaches them at a early age to be focused and nimble. Also helps give a outlet for creativity, builds pride and of course helps in math, among other benefits of these skills. Like understanding how much time and dedication goes into a beautiful object. I wish they would bring it back to the US.


 Again, Amen to that...you've hit such a true nail on the head!! I taught for 30 years at the elementary level, and for 8 wonderful years at my Title One school, I was the Character Ed/Behavior Strategist (before budget cuts slashed that position and replaced it with the Testing Coordinator). Anyway, every year I had after school groups stay to learn "creative arts" that included crochet, knitting, macrame, sewing etc...anything I could think of to engage these kid's creativity, and guess what???? Their test scores improved, their poor behavior decreased, their attitudes toward teachers was better, and their quality of life was higher. I wish I'd kept a statistical analysis (the only thing that might have swayed administration) of the changes.
Bottom line...early positive interventions that include creative arts can absolutely change the downward course of the next generations...and maybe that's part of the answer 
:?: :thumbup:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

morningstar said:


> Let's give some credit to the Italians in the German factories! No, I'm not Italian! :-D My dear German friend tells me that more Italians than Germans are making the "Made In Germany" items now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

alwaysforyou said:


> Again, Amen to that...you've hit such a true nail on the head!! I taught for 30 years at the elementary level, and for 8 wonderful years at my Title One school, I was the Character Ed/Behavior Strategist (before budget cuts slashed that position and replaced it with the Testing Coordinator). Anyway, every year I had after school groups stay to learn "creative arts" that included crochet, knitting, macrame, sewing etc...anything I could think of to engage these kid's creativity, and guess what???? Their test scores improved, their poor behavior decreased, their attitudes toward teachers was better, and their quality of life was higher. I wish I'd kept a statistical analysis (the only thing that might have swayed administration) of the changes.
> Bottom line...early positive interventions that include creative arts can absolutely change the downward course of the next generations...and maybe that's part of the answer
> :?: :thumbup:


Your comment reminded me of a boy who I taught to sew when I worked at schools. He was always in trouble and one day, while in detention he asked if I would teach him to cross-stitch as he liked what I was dong during my lunch break. He was excellent at it, he used to choose to sit in the hall & stitch instead of outside fighting! He is quite grown up now but when I saw his mum recently she said he still does it!


----------



## valpal (Apr 3, 2014)

So true and yes we were taught sewing knitting at school


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

All children should be taught these skill in school, if not a home. They serve them well, in years to come. 

I taught my daughters to knit before they were five years old... when their baby brother was about 6 or so... he watched us... and I invited him to join us... he did. He learned basic knitting. 

Once, when he was about 8 or so... it was Halloween night and his pals... boys, of course.. were over and they were getting dressed for Halloween pranks... one boy noticed knitting needles and yarn on Eric's dresser... and he asked, "Do you knit?"... Sheepishly, Eric answered, "Yeah."... the boy said... "That's cool... I crochet.".... and they continued to dress for their Halloween fun. We lived in Los Angeles... not in Europe. So, this was not customary... but, still... some of us taught our daughters and sons... as children to knit, crochet, cook... etc. As it should be.


----------



## Green Frog (Apr 27, 2011)

smokinneedles said:


> All of our project are beautiful, but it seem like the Brit's,Canadians, Australian's, Swede's, German's etc? seem to have something special about there knitting.Is it me or dose it just seem that way ?
> 
> confused! :`)


I think it just might seem that way. I have found that I have been able to expand not just my actual projects but also my imagination on what just might be possible with a little bit of effort since I began researching knitting and crocheting websites. For me you ladies (and gentlemen) in the USA have certainly opened up huge possibilities on where a person can go with their crafts. And I thank you, each and everyone, not matter where the original ideas came from. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Green Frog said:


> I think it just might seem that way. I have found that I have been able to expand not just my actual projects but also my imagination on what just might be possible with a little bit of effort since I began researching knitting and crocheting websites. For me you ladies (and gentlemen) in the USA have certainly opened up huge possibilities on where a person can go with their crafts. And I thank you, each and everyone, not matter where the original ideas came from. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I should probably keep my big old mouth shut since this may be controversial plus I'm a 'learner' here and not a help to anyone due to my inexperience - but thank you from America. I've felt like we're hated in various parts of the world and for us all to come together here and share and help each other is wonderful. We're like the UNK -United Nations of Knitting!


----------



## valpal (Apr 3, 2014)

Knitting was a cottage industry in Scotland, if you read history you will find it was men who were the knitters as well as women. Many of the 1st WW veterans were taught to knit when there returned from the war suffering from what was known as 'shell shock' (PTSD)


----------



## valj46 (Jul 25, 2011)

You Americans are not hated its like our country the U.K & european countries only hated through politics,keep up the knitting ,


BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I should probably keep my big old mouth shut since this may be controversial plus I'm a 'learner' here and not a help to anyone due to my inexperience - but thank you from America. I've felt like we're hated in various parts of the world and for us all to come together here and share and help each other is wonderful. We're like the UNK -United Nations of Knitting!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesting that I have read numerous times on this blog that knitters can not afford the better yarns so they knit with acrylic which is generally less expensive than wools, silks, cottons, linens, hand spun and hand died. Now the cheap yarns are being looked at as a reason for knitted items not looking as "pristine" as our European counterparts or Australian or etc. Also have read that some hide their purchases and stash from their spouses. Why not buy less cheap yarn in exchange for higher quality yarn for one project?


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

BC said:


> Interesting that I have read numerous times on this blog that knitters can not afford the better yarns so they knit with acrylic which is generally less expensive than wools, silks, cottons, linens, hand spun and hand died. Now the cheap yarns are being looked at as a reason for knitted items not looking as "pristine" as our European counterparts or Australian or etc. Also have read that some hide their purchases and stash from their spouses. Why not buy less cheap yarn in exchange for higher quality yarn for one project?


There are lots of close out dealers where good yarn is fairly cheap -- like Little Knits or Smileys on the web.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

I use cheap yarn for making toys. I wouldn't use expensive yarns on toys.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

smokinneedles said:


> All of our project are beautiful, but it seem like the Brit's,Canadians, Australian's, Swede's, German's etc? seem to have something special about there knitting.Is it me or dose it just seem that way ?
> 
> confused! :`)


haha Nah, I think there is equally intricate designs created here in the U.S. Maybe it's just more of the foreigners who share their lovely work on here more often?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

threadbears said:


> haha Nah, I think there is equally intricate designs created here in the U.S. Maybe it's just more of the foreigners who share their lovely work on here more often?


I've been kind of fascinated by all the replies. So many wonderfully thought out opinions. The thing about the US is that, except for our native peoples, there are no "real" Americans. Here in our country, we are a tossed salad of races, religions and nationalities. The people of the world brought their gifts with them giving us endless choices in the arts, crafts, music, foods, etc. I think our styles of knitting and crocheting actually reflect all the cultures of the world. I love and enjoy the international flavor of KP. :thumbup:


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

It sure seems that way to me too. Drives me crazy that mine can never come out looking like theirs.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Where are the original people of each country. One of the English ships landed in America and decided to make it another English country, while you have your Indians, Australia founded by England first and then the Dutch found van dieman's land which is Tasmania, we had the aboriginals. England was invaded by the Romans and Vikings so most of the English moved further north or west, North to Scotland and West to Wales. We are a lot of nationalities in all countries. My cousin lives in Germany although a good many years younger than me. She is closer to my children's ages.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Elaine Ohs said:


> It sure seems that way to me too. Drives me crazy that mine can never come out looking like theirs.


Me, too, Elaine. One key to this is what has already been said. In areas where these skills are taught from an early age, you'll find the work more polished and/or that they will attempt more intricate patterns.

This holds true in painting, too. My UK friends...in my age group...were all taught painting throughout their school years. My Irish grandfather learned to play the violin in school from an early age, too.


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

I think that we see intricate detail items from other countries because the recipients will wear them more readily then here in USA. I know here in Southern California we don't wear knitted items because of the climate, but also it wasn't always "cool" to wear homemade items. Something to do with our parents affording to "buy" current style clothing in stores and mothers didn't have to sew, crochet or knit their clothes. I know in the past, items I made were not worn and ended up in yard sales. I noticed also here in USA we tend to wear less intricate items. We are fortunate to be able to find these patterns from other countries if we desire to make them.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Here is Melbourne we have well over 200 different nationalities bringing with them their culture for better (mostly) and sometimes not so. We can all benefit from the fusion of different styles of craft and cooking. I am amused sometimes to be finishing a delicious Chinese meal with a cappuccino and wondered how this has come about. We all live in very cosmopolitan times and can benefit greatly from all things. Australia's climate is extremely varied from hot dry desert, to hot wet tropics, to freezing winters in some parts and everything in between. That doesn't mean that I can't enjoy the lace knitting I do even though it is 40 degrees Celsius outside. If we keep our eyes open, hand knitting doesn't have to be daggy (though of course sometimes it is) we just need to keep an open mind and let other influences in. It makes for great food and wonderful knitting.


----------



## TheresaH (May 6, 2014)

Well said!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't forget the Russians. Their work is incredible.


smokinneedles said:


> All of our project are beautiful, but it seem like the Brit's,Canadians, Australian's, Swede's, German's etc? seem to have something special about there knitting.Is it me or dose it just seem that way ?
> 
> confused! :`)


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

You are correct there! Russian work is very beautiful.


----------



## knitknot1946 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello there, just type 'uk produced yarns' or 'british yarns' into Google and you'll be amazed at the gorgeous home produced yarns that are available! Should keep you busy for hours looking through them. Enjoy!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

kristym said:


> remember: over "there" across the pond...they have been knitting before America was born AND their winters are fierce...and long in many countries


Yes, knitting does go back many years! I read once in a book that covered some of the history of knitting that men, Yes, men!) back in the 16th century in England took a 2 year apprenticeship in knitting in order to obtain a license to knit!! I've also read once that this craft goes back years before the 16th century. It would be great to see a book about the history of knitting and how far this craft goes back, and not just pick up bits and pieces in pattern books or short stories about the craft.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Irene P said:


> Yes, knitting does go back many years! I read once in a book that covered some of the history of knitting that men, Yes, men!) back in the 16th century in England took a 2 year apprenticeship in knitting in order to obtain a license to knit!! I've also read once that this craft goes back years before the 16th century. It would be great to see a book about the history of knitting and how far this craft goes back, and not just pick up bits and pieces in pattern books or short stories about the craft.


 Thought you might be interested in this


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Bernadettebunty said:


> Thought you might be interested in this


Thank you. I have never seen this. I like to collect pictures relating to knitting and crocheting. This is part of knitting's history!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> This is interesting. When I joined KP I noticed that the US members don't seem to be daunted by big projects, like blankets and shawls. I run a mile if I have to get my long needles out lol!
> 
> Also I've never heard of some of the US items, top down sweater for instance, what a great invention they are!
> 
> ...


I agree. We, as different nations, are sharing what we knit, what yarns we like and where we can obtain the things we need for a project. I have seen hints and thoughts included and this makes our group extra special.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Thanks for that link ...one of the best selections of yarn I have seen for a long time :thumbup: :thumbup:


This is always good information. I have started keeping a list of Yarn Sources-World Wide. You never know today where you will be when you have "withdrawal"!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

inishowen said:


> Why don't you donate the sweaters?


This would be worthwhile. There are churches, synogogues, homeless shelters, among other organizations that could use these. (I knit and crochet hats, scarfs, and mittens and give them to a church). Sweaters, I am sure, will be most welcome.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Irene P said:


> Yes, knitting does go back many years! I read once in a book that covered some of the history of knitting that men, Yes, men!) back in the 16th century in England took a 2 year apprenticeship in knitting in order to obtain a license to knit!! I've also read once that this craft goes back years before the 16th century. It would be great to see a book about the history of knitting and how far this craft goes back, and not just pick up bits and pieces in pattern books or short stories about the craft.


Before the invention of power looms, knitting was actually more efficient than weaving. Knitted garments can be made "seamlessly", while cloth has to be woven flat, cut to shape and sewn. The scraps are wasted weaving effort even if they can be reused in some way. The guilds controlled the craft and, on the pain of severe punishment, only guild members could knit. Apprenticeships were very long and regimented. The work they did to prove their mastery of the craft was very beautiful. that's where the term "masterpiece" comes from. Like, silk robes that could be drawn thru a woman's ring!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Your comment reminded me of a boy who I taught to sew when I worked at schools. He was always in trouble and one day, while in detention he asked if I would teach him to cross-stitch as he liked what I was dong during my lunch break. He was excellent at it, he used to choose to sit in the hall & stitch instead of outside fighting! He is quite grown up now but when I saw his mum recently she said he still does it!


I'll back you up on this. I was recently at a meeting of an organization my husband and I belong to, and a member brought his two sons,ages 10 and 7. They both are somewhat hyper. I was working on a crochet project while waiting for the meeting to start, which was about 45 minutes after they arrived. The younger boy came over to me and asked what I was doing. When I told him and showed him, he wanted to try. I showed him how to do the chain and single crochet and he was able to do this. We talked and he tried for only a few minutes, but I noticed he did calm down minutes after doing this and stayed that way during the meeting. Next time, I may teach him again!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I should probably keep my big old mouth shut since this may be controversial plus I'm a 'learner' here and not a help to anyone due to my inexperience - but thank you from America. I've felt like we're hated in various parts of the world and for us all to come together here and share and help each other is wonderful. We're like the UNK -United Nations of Knitting!


I like your UNK - we are a United Nations of Knitters!

Never underestimate your skills. As you learn, you could possibly pick up short cuts or hints that others don't know. Don't hesitate to share things.

As far as American being hated, I don't think we really are. I think the problems go into egos, power, jealousy and greed. This will continue as long as people have the need to be better than others. It is so sad what our world is becoming.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

mavisb said:


> Where are the original people of each country. One of the English ships landed in America and decided to make it another English country, while you have your Indians, Australia founded by England first and then the Dutch found van dieman's land which is Tasmania, we had the aboriginals. England was invaded by the Romans and Vikings so most of the English moved further north or west, North to Scotland and West to Wales. We are a lot of nationalities in all countries. My cousin lives in Germany although a good many years younger than me. She is closer to my children's ages.


And Portugal was created by people migrating from Spain and France many many years ago. Hence, the Portuguese language formed from a blend of Spanish and French. We are an interesting world!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Have been doing research and reading a book I bought called "Knitting America" by M. Strawn. It is a history of knitting in America beginning with the Pilgrims to the present day. The Life magazine issue dated November 24, 1941 shows a picture of a lady knitting on the cover. During World War II women and even men were knitting socks for the soldiers and the Red Cross provided the pattern. This book makes for very interesting reading and it also includes 20 historical knitting patterns. I have seen this book at the library, and it's worth at least flipping through it just to see the photographs...totally fascinating!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think Americans are hated. We are all equal.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

mavisb said:


> I don't think Americans are hated. We are all equal.


I agree. It 's not hate, but just people wanting power over others.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

smokinneedles said:


> All of our project are beautiful, but it seem like the Brit's,Canadians, Australian's, Swede's, German's etc? seem to have something special about there knitting.Is it me or dose it just seem that way ?
> 
> confused! :`)


Besides better yarn, other countries pay employees enough that everybody in the family isn't having to work 3 or 4 jobs just to survive. People have more time to knit.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

i notice things from different countries - it may have to do with cultural differences. different cultures might prize different types of garments or accessories or housewares. same for basic construction and color choices. then there are the economics - and i really think those are more regional within each country. right now, i'm living in texas, and it is the HOTTEST place i have ever lived in. the closest lys is on the opposite outskirts of the town i live near - so it's a good 45 minutes to get there. (i haven't gotten there yet, but i plan to!)

i learn something each time i log on. long live the internet!! 

as long as we knit dangerously and with love, it's all good.  (by dangerously, i don't mean dynamite as knitting needles... i mean without regard to the limitations we feel we recognize in ourselves. we are ALL much braver, smarter and more capable than we assume.)


----------

